
FOSDEM 2017 video recordings - Viperus
http://video.fosdem.org/2017/
======
Viperus
Video recordings are from FOSDEM 2017 which took place in Brussels, Belgium on
5-6 Feb 2017. High quality talks, at least on data engineering field.

